# Portugal(Algarve) Timeshares



## retiredteach (Feb 9, 2008)

We are starting to plan for our  winter holiday in 2009 and wondered if anyone could give us info on good timeshares in this area.  We would like to golf and wondered what the cost would be.  We are thinking of March- anyone tell me about the weather then.  Would renting a car be practical-driving conditions? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Blues (Feb 9, 2008)

DW & I stayed at the Four Seasons Vilamoura.  It was wonderful.  3 pools, very large rooms, good amenities.  I also stopped by and visited the HGVC Vilamoura, being a member of HGVC.  The place looked absolutely awesome.

The only problem with these, and with most timeshares in the Algarve, is that they're not close to the beach or town.  I'd guess they're a mile or so from the beach and town/marina.  I recommend a car wherever you stay in the Algarve.  Driving is very easy, though finding directions is a bit tricky.  The roads tend to wind around rather than go straight.  But you'll find the drivers courteous for the most part.  There's a superhighway that goes through the Algarve from east to west.  For traveling further than the next town or two, you'll want to find your way to the superhighway.  On it, you can transition the entire Algarve region in an hour or so.  There are exits for every major town along the way.

I'm not a golfer, but most of the higher end timeshares cater to golfers.  HGVC and Four Seasons in particular seem to do so.  Four Seasons sent me a price list of all the nearby golf courses.  It looks like the full rate runs from about 80 to 150 euros for most of them.  Four Seasons listed their discounts; depending on season, it discounted rates were between 50 and 100 euros for most of them.  I don't know how widespread these discounts are.  E.g., do other timeshares discount a similar amount?  Don't know.  But it sounds like it might be worth some research.

P.S. the sheet that Four Seasons Vilamoura sent stresses that during peak golfing season (Feb, Mar, Oct, Nov) it's essential to reserve well in advance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MoiAl (Feb 12, 2008)

We own at Monte Carvoeiro Clube in a small fishing village on the Algarvie coast. It's just a 5 minute walk to the beach and old town. MC is a Silver Crown about 20 years old but built in the style of the Portugal villages, in the centre is a square with water fountain surrounded by restaurants. The Town Houses are situated along little walking lanes from the centre square. There are 50 units. There are no high rises in Carvoeiro, unlike other coastal towns, if anything can be unspoiled in this age of development, Carvoeiro comes as close as it gets. Although we don't golf, we go for the atmosphere and authentic food, there is plenty of courses around. I have been in the water in March, temperature is about 70-75. The weather is usually good mid to high 70ies. If you want to know more email me or come out to our next Toronto Tug meeting on April 6. Alton


----------

